# Putting them on the birds.



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This was my dogs first real upland hunt after their training. It was also going to be my daughters first upland hunt and my husbands first time hunting over the dogs. The breeder of my dogs was nice enough to join us and give pointers along they way. I choose to carry my camera instead of a gun to capture the memories. Started out with a safety chat. Then released the dogs. My pretty boy Cash on point.









My daughter taking the shot.










Cash bringing her the bird.


















No shots were taken on this picture but I caught the quail flushing.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

After looking at this I need to re-size all my pictures before posting them.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Great photos Texas Red, looks like a good day was had by all.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think this picture maybe a little closer to the right size.









June getting to ride.









I should have taken this picture from a diffrent direction. The shadows make it had to see the birds taken that day.


----------



## Migs53 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice Pictures TexasRed! 

Where'd you buy your V from? I'm looking into buying one and am just getting started looking for a breeder to buy from. I live in the Houston area, but am willing to travel around Texas east of IH-35.(sorry to change topic of thread with this question)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought mine from a fella out of Fort worth, Hes not a breeder so doesn't have pups often. His dogs are field bred and he guides upland hunts over them. I can email him and ask if he has any and pass the info on to you. I do know of a nicely bred one year old intact male. He has obedience training, house broke and I believe collar conditioned but has not had bird training. The asking price is $600.


----------



## Migs53 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, that sounds intriguing. There may be something about bringing home the pup and the early bonding that is something I don't know if I want to miss. Though it is a bit of a "jumpstart" on the training, especially the potty training and puppy crying at night headaches .

I appreciate your info and checking on that for me!


----------

